

Running Go Programs In Iron.io - gonzo_ed
http://www.goinggo.net/2013/09/running-go-programs-in-ironworker.html

======
mitchellh
Instead of manually installing Ubuntu and all that to follow along for this,
it'd probably be way easier to just install Vagrant
([http://www.vagrantup.com/](http://www.vagrantup.com/)) and run a couple
commands:

    
    
        $ vagrant init precise64 http://files.vagrantup.com/precise64.box
        $ vagrant up
    

A few minutes and a couple commands versus a lot of manual work.

~~~
thejosh
Yep.

Also I recommend grabbing the VMWare license from them if you use VMware,
otherwise Virtualbox is fine.

Seeing long tutorials like this make me cringe now that Vagrant is so easy to
use and setup compared to longwinded tutorials... though it's better for you
to learn from the first time, after the first few times (if you're not
restoring from snapshot) it's tedious.

~~~
unknownian
GP created Vagrant.

------
Jormundir
I saw the headline 'Installing Ruby' and went no further.

